# Help me identify my wood stove!



## kmm820 (Nov 22, 2016)

Hello all,

I'm New here. We recently acquired this wood stove from a relative and for insurance purposes we need to know a serial number/model. Can anyone help me out? There's no markings or name plate on the stove. I believe it was purchased in the 80's. Any help will be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 22, 2016)

Bad news but you won't be finding anything. Back in the 70s and 80s hundreds of local shops were welding up stoves. Like that one. When the EPA regulations came along they all got out of the stove making business. But that one appears too meet generic clearance requirements of 36" from any combustible material.


----------



## kmm820 (Nov 22, 2016)

Great thanks for your help! No wonder why I was finding no information.


----------



## begreen (Nov 24, 2016)

Paging @pen  looks like a Tempwood?


----------



## pen (Nov 24, 2016)

begreen said:


> Paging @pen  looks like a Tempwood?



Cool vintage stove.  

However, I can't ID it.


----------



## coaly (Nov 24, 2016)

Sure looks like one of Mohawks products;




The II also has an 11 inch lid to add to those specs.


----------



## begreen (Nov 24, 2016)

Yes, those three lids made me think Tempwood right away.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 24, 2016)

Well I sure missed that one.


----------



## begreen (Nov 25, 2016)

A friend's dad had one back east. It's an interesting inexpensive downdraft stove that actually worked pretty well. He burned in it from 1979 to 2014.


----------



## rwhite (Nov 25, 2016)

Here's a link to a pic of a label from an old thread .  Looks like 36" all around for clearances .  Not sure what hearth requirements would be.
Is there a minimum r-value for hearth when no label is present ?


----------



## begreen (Nov 25, 2016)

NFPA 211 has guidelines. I don't have it handy but I think 4" thick bricks set on edge with sand filled cracks was one option.


----------



## Ryaner (Mar 12, 2017)

I live in Newfoundland,Canada, and I had a stove like that back in 80's. Carmor down draft. I sold it after a couple of years because it was too big for my space . I spoke to the guy who bought it from me a couple weeks ago and he's still using it.


----------

